# Slow knitting



## Florida Faye (Aug 12, 2011)

I have to confess that I am a slow knitter. I love the feel of the yarn and the process of each stitch. I see youtube videos on how to knit faster but I really don't want to do that. I knit continental and it will take me a month and many hours to knit up a sweater or a shawl. When I speed up, I make mistakes. I am not a new knitter, just a slow one! lol Are there any slow knitters out there who would like to join the slow knitters club???


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

I, too, am slow, but mostly because I don't take enough time to knit as much as I'd like.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm guessing that I'm probably medium to slow!


----------



## GoodyTwoShoes (Apr 4, 2013)

Sometimes it's not the final destination that counts but the journey itself. If you are happy with your progress no need to change. I, on the other hand, get very impatient to finish a project so I tend to knit pretty fast. It depends on the pattern and my mood at the time.


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

A lot of us are slow. What you see are so many pictures of
items made, it seems like everyone is fast. You are just
out numbered by so many other knitters posting pictures.
I have to keep reminding myself I am only one person against
a world of others. Take your time and enjoy the craft. It is
not a race. Enjoy what you make in your own sweet time.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

I already belong to this club! The only time it bothers me is when I want to knit EVERYTHING and I know given my speed and the amount of time I can devote to knitting, it's not going to happen.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm a slow knitter but I do everything slow. Can't help it, its part of my nature.


----------



## patringo (Feb 11, 2014)

cah said:


> I already belong to this club! The only time it bothers me is when I want to knit EVERYTHING and I know given my speed and the amount of time I can devote to knitting, it's not going to happen.


me too!


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

I guess I am slow, too (a Beginner). Still haven't decided what I can knit (on straight needles, not circular) with 5 skeins (245 yds. each) of beautiful hot pink cotton bamboo yarn that my daughter gave me. My favorite color & she wants me to knit something for myself. But what??? :roll:


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I have two speeds for knitting. Slow and stopped! I am not fast, and I don't think my old arthritic hands would go any faster even if I tried. I just love to knit!


----------



## sockknitter (Jul 9, 2012)

I knit slowly when using yarn that tends to split easily. I am faster when using a really good quality yarn.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

GoodyTwoShoes said:


> Sometimes it's not the final destination that counts but the journey itself. If you are happy with your progress no need to change. I, on the other hand, get very impatient to finish a project so I tend to knit pretty fast. It depends on the pattern and my mood at the time.


Same here. I lose interest and jump to the next thing too quickly, so if I knit fast, there's a better chance I'll finish something.

I'm on a "needle reclamation" project the last couple days, and so far, I've gathered up 38 WIPs, and heaven only knows how many more I've got. If I knit slowly, there's really no hope.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

I don't want to knit faster. That would lose the zen, meditative aspect!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

amoamarone said:


> I don't want to knit faster. That would lose the zen, meditative aspect!


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Thank goodness for this post! I knit so slowly that I fear cobwebs will start! LOL But as many of you have written, I'll never be fast, want to enjoy the knit, but do get frustrated sometimes when I wish the on-going project was finished because I have so many others on my wish list.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

I had a long hospital stay 5 yrs ago. I was given many very heavy duty drugs. I now knit and do any coordination requiring things at about half the speed as before the hospital stay. It's very annoying to me, but I consider myself lucky to be able to still do everything. I enjoy knitting and have done it for 40 some years, so I don't care how fast or slow I am.


----------



## Florida Faye (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm glad to see so many kindred spirits! I always have enjoyed the actual process of knitting. I love the way the yarn looks and feels in my hands as the project unfolds. I have enough yarn in my stash to knit for 200 more years...and so many projects I would love to do. I have been making myself stick to having two WIPs at a time. I also meditate/ or pray while knitting. In a world of hurry through everything, knitting is a time to just enjoy yourself. Thanks everyone!


----------



## belka453 (Mar 21, 2011)

Florida Faye said:


> I have to confess that I am a slow knitter. I love the feel of the yarn and the process of each stitch. I see youtube videos on how to knit faster but I really don't want to do that. I knit continental and it will take me a month and many hours to knit up a sweater or a shawl. When I speed up, I make mistakes. I am not a new knitter, just a slow one! lol Are there any slow knitters out there who would like to join the slow knitters club???


Hi KP friends, I also am slow to medium knitter, it depend on the pattern. Also love to see the movement of my hand and the yarn making loops love it. I have my husband very Ill and is hard for me to seat and knit. The only time I have now to knit when I'm in bed and mostly I'm very tired and falls to sleep if I can


----------



## Frogger (Sep 6, 2012)

I too love knitting -- the feel of the yarn -- watching the stitches create a pattern--- if I go fast I always feel cheated-- I agree that I am in the JOURNEY group not the DESTINATION group!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

I am a medium speed but I pick smaller projects so looks like I accomplish a whole bunch! No matter what speed , it is the act that I like and find peaceful.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

jvallas said:


> Same here. I lose interest and jump to the next thing too quickly, so if I knit fast, there's a better chance I'll finish something.
> 
> I'm on a "needle reclamation" project the last couple days, and so far, I've gathered up 38 WIPs, and heaven only knows how many more I've got. If I knit slowly, there's really no hope.


Me too, I need my 4s DPNS so had to finish two things and somewhere there are 8s hiding, I suspect in my hat basket! I do two mitts, wristlets etc. at a time or they are never the same. Now if we were talking quilts I have over 40 tops pieced ready for the long arm or hand quilting. It isn't going to happen this year! I only hand quilt two queen tops a year.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Montana Gramma said:


> Me too, I need my 4s DPNS so had to finish two things and somewhere there are 8s hiding, I suspect in my hat basket! I do two mitts, wristlets etc. at a time or they are never the same. Now if we were talking quilts I have over 40 tops pieced ready for the long arm or hand quilting. It isn't going to happen this year! I only hand quilt two queen tops a year.


My kind of crafter!!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Slow, medium or fast, it doesn't matter as long as you enjoy it. There isn't a speed limit either way.


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

nitnana said:


> I guess I am slow, too (a Beginner). Still haven't decided what I can knit (on straight needles, not circular) with 5 skeins (245 yds. each) of beautiful hot pink cotton bamboo yarn that my daughter gave me. My favorite color & she wants me to knit something for myself. But what??? :roll:


What about a "T" type shirt? Or a vest? It would seam to be enough yarn for a cardigan, depending what size you wear. Cotton & bamboo sound like a perfect summer yarn!


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

Ooops!


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Montana Gramma said:


> Me too, I need my 4s DPNS so had to finish two things and somewhere there are 8s hiding, I suspect in my hat basket! I do two mitts, wristlets etc. at a time or they are never the same. Now if we were talking quilts I have over 40 tops pieced ready for the long arm or hand quilting. It isn't going to happen this year! I only hand quilt two queen tops a year.


You _only_ handquilt 2 queen tops a year? Wow! The reason I started with yarn crafts was because they were more compact and easier to complete than my sewing projects.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

I have to confess that I'm a pretty fast and prolific knitter and crocheter, but only because I convert stress into projects, and I have a lot of stress. And I really enjoy finishing things that will stay completed, unlike housework or caring for my disabled son. Right now I'm on a washcloth jag. I'm hoping to make enough for my son's section in summer camp which starts in July. Do you think a group of disabled teens will want a handmade washcloth?


----------



## gypsysoul (Jun 14, 2015)

I am a process knitter. I suppose I am slow. Things get done when they get done. No worries. I am more focused on no mistakes. Yesterday, tho, I was working on an afghan and was wondering if I had enough yarn to make it to the end of the row, or if I should have tied on a new one at the start of that row. I realized I was knitting really fast. I had to laugh at myself and wondered if anyone else thought if you knit fast at the end of the ball you won't run out of yarn. Because that's what I was thinking. Isn't that silly?


----------



## tdorminey (Mar 22, 2011)

amoamarone said:


> I don't want to knit faster. That would lose the zen, meditative aspect!


Same here! I just enjoy the process; don't even mind ripping back and re-knitting most of the time.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

fergablu2 said:


> I have to confess that I'm a pretty fast and prolific knitter and crocheter, but only because I convert stress into projects, and I have a lot of stress. And I really enjoy finishing things that will stay completed, unlike housework or caring for my disabled son. Right now I'm on a washcloth jag. I'm hoping to make enough for my son's section in summer camp which starts in July. Do you think a group of disabled teens will want a handmade washcloth?


They may never have seen one before, but once they use it, I'm sure they will. "Good on You!" is what I say and I bet you get lots of hugs and thank you's.

As for stress, like you I have enough for 5 people, but the goof ups I make when I let my mind wander in a lace pattern and I have to frog, adds to it. I can't join a knitting group (which sounds like lots of fun) because I have to concentrate and have.........well.............been known to count aloud which would drive everyone else bonkers. LOL


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

gypsysoul said:


> I am a process knitter. I suppose I am slow. Things get done when they get done. No worries. I am more focused on no mistakes. Yesterday, tho, I was working on an afghan and was wondering if I had enough yarn to make it to the end of the row, or if I should have tied on a new one at the start of that row. I realized I was knitting really fast. I had to laugh at myself and wondered if anyone else thought if you knit fast at the end of the ball you won't run out of yarn. Because that's what I was thinking. Isn't that silly?


Been there, done that! It's like driving faster because you're running out of gas, and you think going faster will get you to the gas station quicker! I finally learned it's OK to waste a few yards of yarn in anticipation of having to add on a new skein. I hate tinking back to the beginning of the row, so I learned to just add the new skein a little before I think I need to.

I am also a slow knitter. I devote just enough time to it to make a little progress. I'm currently working on a wash cloth because I need to actually finish something. I have two baby blankets I could be working on, but I give myself a break because I need it. If it's not fun, I won't do it. It's my hobby, my passion, my way of enjoying life. So I just knit what I want, as slowly as I need to, and for myself only. Well, the two baby blankets are for my SIL, but she's gonna pay me for them and she knows they won't be ready till I'm able to do them. Absolutely no pressure (she's a fantastic SIL!).

So bottom line, I'm slow too, and I love the process, so why rush? :roll: :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanx, knittingagain - I thought I might have enough for a simple cardigan or vest I could do on straight needles and sew up the seam but haven't found a real easy one - yet!!! Wish me luck!(And I wear a 2X!!!!)


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

fergablu2 said:


> Do you think a group of disabled teens will want a handmade washcloth?


They will once they use one! Nothing like them.


----------



## loveinyarn (May 2, 2015)

Florida Faye said:


> I have to confess that I am a slow knitter. I love the feel of the yarn and the process of each stitch. I see youtube videos on how to knit faster but I really don't want to do that. I knit continental and it will take me a month and many hours to knit up a sweater or a shawl. When I speed up, I make mistakes. I am not a new knitter, just a slow one! lol Are there any slow knitters out there who would like to join the slow knitters club???


Yep, I'm in the club. 
Sometimes I am on a roll and things go much faster but there are too many parts that are not automatic for me. I've timed things and fiddling between rows, etc. eat up a lot of time as well.

Recently I took my project to a little music show & was casting on; a woman in her 80s who's been knitting forever offered to show me how she did it. My my my, every tiny movement was so smooth and fluid, I know she must knit very fast.

Perhaps I'll have that happen to me as I get more sts under my belt.

In April I tried going for speed & ended up frogging a whole bunch of a project (overlooked some obvious problems) with my undies & ego all in a wad over my slowness. So I gave up on speed and have been having fun again!


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

Are we running a race?


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

fergablu2 said:


> You _only_ handquilt 2 queen tops a year? Wow! The reason I started with yarn crafts was because they were more compact and easier to complete than my sewing projects.


Use to do 4. Love all the yarn and thread crafts, quilting is my favourite. It is really amazing how much can get done ( when I stay off of KP for instance, lol), but when DH worked out of town I always took my machine and sewed lots. I am never without knitting, crochet or embroidery in a vehicle. You can make 28 small wash cloths going to Denver from here! Do not laugh or call me obsessive, ok go ahead, but I have a plug in LED light , gift from DS so I can do in the night too! I am a very poor , impatient rider , what a waste of time!


----------



## quirkycrafter (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm a slow knitter as well. If I don't think about it and just knit slowly (without pain or aggravation or anything) I get further than I think. The faster I go or would like to go, it takes me much, much longer because I have to keep stopping often. For me, slow and steady is the way to go no matter how long it takes me to finish something (between frequent life interruptions).


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

It does not matter if you knit fast or slow. Just enjoy the journey.


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

LOL chickkie. Slow or stopped indeed! I'm interested in joining the SKC too. It frustrates me when I look at my stash waiting for a pattern. I do have 4 WIP's going now so it REALLY slow going...


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

We all knit at our own speed. Unless you are knitting for a lively hood, just keep knitting at a speed you enjoy. Froging is not that fun&#128056;


----------



## Brabant (Jan 31, 2014)

What's the rush?

I admit I am a very fast knitter despite using the English method. Sometimes I wish I'd slow down and relax a bit.


----------



## jdwilhelm (Dec 6, 2011)

I am also quite slow...like a snail. But, try to be like the turtle and keep to the project until it i finished.

I say knitting is knitting so what difference does it make if I finish one project or ten!

Thanks for the note!


Florida Faye said:


> I have to confess that I am a slow knitter. I love the feel of the yarn and the process of each stitch. I see youtube videos on how to knit faster but I really don't want to do that. I knit continental and it will take me a month and many hours to knit up a sweater or a shawl. When I speed up, I make mistakes. I am not a new knitter, just a slow one! lol Are there any slow knitters out there who would like to join the slow knitters club???


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

I am a slow knitter because it takes me ages to get something finished as I always seem to be busy doing something other than knitting.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

Speed depends upon the pattern, the quality of the yarn, and these days whether my hands are flexible. I used to be able to knit at a pretty fast clip but these days I'm just so fortunate to be able to knit at all.

I marvel at the beauty and excellence of finished projects when looking at the pictures of what so many of the KPers have accomplished. So many artisans here. Fast or slow matters not. Slow and easy wins the game.


----------



## Engprof (Dec 9, 2013)

Amen to all the previous posts on this topic. Sometimes I feel badly about how I knit so much more slowly than some of my knitting friends (sometimes it seems I am judged for it, but that's probably my own issue). I just try to push the negative thoughts aside and remember how gratifying it is when I finish a project, even if it's not an elaborate sweater like some of my friends can knit.


----------



## Knit2009 (Apr 13, 2012)

I am in the Slow Knitters Club and glad to be a member. It is the end product that counts and how it makes you feel not how fast you get there. I try to knit 12 sets of mitts, hats and neck warmers for charity a year, plus I do dishcloths for friends and am making a sweater for myself out of leftover bits. I love knitting and slow is good.


----------



## Swig050 (Feb 20, 2014)

I think I'm the president of The Slow Knitters Club. When I see a post titled "What I knitted last month" and see so many beautiful things, I just sigh. That will never be me. Oh well, I'm having fun.


----------



## Knit2009 (Apr 13, 2012)

Having fun is what matters in life. I just finished knitting two fascinators for a friend. They took forever and I don't think I will ever do another but it was fun.


----------



## Rainbow-vs (Apr 5, 2015)

What is a WIP, please?


----------



## cartroublemom2 (Aug 12, 2014)

Hi I'm a slow knitter too. I seem to make to many mistakes when I speed up. I often wonder how some people can get a big shawl done so fast. I can sometimes get a baby hat done in one night but that is all.


----------



## Cocoa (Jul 23, 2012)

It really depends on the complexity of the project and yarn. I on the slow side mostly. When I am knitting socks on #00 small circular needle I am very slow. My hands get tired faster knittin those tiny little stitches. But the end result is worth it.


----------



## Brabant (Jan 31, 2014)

Work in Progress is what it means to me


Rainbow-vs said:


> What is a WIP, please?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Rainbow-vs said:


> What is a WIP, please?


Work In Progress .


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

We all have are own pace when knitting, as long as you are happy with what you are knitting and the time it takes you to complete a project that is all that matters.

I use to knit a lot faster then I do now, due to injuries. I didn't knit fast because I was in a hurry that was just how I knit.
Now I find it frustrating at times, since there are times I can only do a few stitches and have to put it down and other times can knit a little more. I do keep trying when I can.

I think as long as you are enjoying what you are making that's all that matters. As someone said to me when I got very frustrated, it isn't a race. Just one stitch at a time.


----------



## Rainbow-vs (Apr 5, 2015)

Thank you, Martina!
I have lots of WIPs going ;-)


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Rainbow-vs said:


> Thank you, Martina!
> I have lots of WIPs going ;-)


So have many of us, whether fast or slow knitters.


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> It does not matter if you knit fast or slow. Just enjoy the journey.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mjb (Apr 20, 2011)

I, too am a slow knitter, always have been, but it is okay with me.


----------



## Hollace (May 15, 2014)

Ditto here. I have been a knitter for years but I am still fairly slow. However,I seldom make a mistake either. I do finish projects too! My daughter is a very fast knitter. She sort of scolds me about slowness. I often see obvious mistakes in her work. I really enjoy the process of each WIP.


----------



## windowwonde28941 (Mar 9, 2011)

I am slow to .
This a hoby we are not going to the races .


----------



## CI of NC (Feb 27, 2015)

I want to join the slow knitter club ... I am arthritis slow.

charlene


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

I just need more time in the day. I think I do knit slowly especially with a new pattern or complex project. But I like doing those...keeps things interesting.


----------



## Mssell (Jan 30, 2014)

It's all about enjoying the process.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I enjoy knitting just to knit.  Sometimes I knit slowly and sometimes not.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Everybody has there own speed. I find when I try to knit faster it makes it more clumsy. Slower is good.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

All of you SKC members are a joy to me! I truly mean that. Like others have written I have so many other things to do since I'm a widow (and some of them are still a mystery to me as my DH did them!), the arthritis is getting worse, and I feel like I've won an Olympic event to set long enough to do two 200-stitch rows with my back and neck problems - BUT......like others, I'm thrilled when I do finish a project (presently it's the Cabled Eyelet Shawlette), I've taken Jessica Jean's advice and am knitting the pretty yarn first, I'm happy for those who can knit faster but that just can't be me but I can knit a little (which I call knittling). As I told my Mom when she would crochet something so beautiful - just think mom - that was just a ball or string (or yarn) and just look at what you've made. Be happy where you are and it seems so many younger folks are at the LYS and other stores buying yarns - we will carry on!! Hugs and knitting enjoyment to you all!


----------



## RebeccaVM (Aug 14, 2012)

Just because you knit fast or slow doesn't make you a good knitter...the finished project tells the tale.


----------



## SallieH (Oct 20, 2014)

SouthernGirl said:


> I enjoy knitting just to knit. Sometimes I knit slowly and sometimes not.


Southern Girl, you seem to post many projects. I often marvel at their complexity. I think I knit quickly because I'm always thinking about the next project, but in reality, I just knit a lot. How about you?


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

I also am quite slow, and hope I never feel the need for speed in my knitting. I also love the feel of the yarn, and enjoy watching my project slowly take shape. I don't knit with deadlines in mind or knit for a special occasion. If I'm making something for someone, they receive it when I'm finished -- not for a birthday, anniversary, etc., but just because I wanted to do something nice for someone.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I am a slow knitter for sure!


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

I am also a slow knitter, and it drives me crazy, as I want to do so many projects, and get them done. It takes me too long,and its frustrating, I want them done, so I can wear them faster, and give more gifts faster.

I need to be an octopus with all those arms knitting at the same time, lol


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

I knit Contential and am a fast knitter. I crochet fast as well. I really think knitting shouldn't be about how fast or slow you knit but about what a relaxing fun hobby it is.


----------



## DriftyK (Jan 23, 2015)

Count me as a member of The Slow Knitting Club!!! Never bothered me as knitting has always been my way to "slow down" at the end of the day! However, have been thinking one of the other knitting techniques would give my work a "prettier stitch"? Some Day....


----------



## rivercircle (Jan 25, 2015)

Slow knitter here, too. Continental and each stitch is done with purpose. Thirty years ago, I flew through projects, but I don't think I had as much fun.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

I think I fit the category,, I like the process and only mind being slow as I work on using stash , making afghans

those project s are way to pokey as I do thjem

good stuff these yarnie hobbies, eh??
bets


Florida Faye said:


> I have to confess that I am a slow knitter. I love the feel of the yarn and the process of each stitch. I see youtube videos on how to knit faster but I really don't want to do that. I knit continental and it will take me a month and many hours to knit up a sweater or a shawl. When I speed up, I make mistakes. I am not a new knitter, just a slow one! lol Are there any slow knitters out there who would like to join the slow knitters club???


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

I am grateful that you bring this up because I feel like I have to keep knitting faster and faster. I am a competitive soul. The thought that I don't have to hurry - hadn't even entered my mind. So thanks.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

oo o o.. that sounds lush.. In WI I would do a warm cap , scarfff, maybe mitts? but fer shire the first 2, would look great w/ my blck jacket and be ALIVE !!!"
at 84 I need all the help I can in that department,, ;o]][// be

t


nitnana said:


> I guess I am slow, too (a Beginner). Still haven't decided what I can knit (on straight needles, not circular) with 5 skeins (245 yds. each) of beautiful hot pink cotton bamboo yarn that my daughter gave me. My favorite color & she wants me to knit something for myself. But what??? :roll:


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

oo o o.. that sounds lush.. In WI I would do a warm cap , scarfff, maybe mitts? but fer shire the first 2, would look great w/ my blck jacket and be ALIVE !!!"
at 84 I need all the help I can in that department,, ;o]][// bets

t


nitnana said:


> I guess I am slow, too (a Beginner). Still haven't decided what I can knit (on straight needles, not circular) with 5 skeins (245 yds. each) of beautiful hot pink cotton bamboo yarn that my daughter gave me. My favorite color & she wants me to knit something for myself. But what??? :roll:


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

sorry 4 the dble post arg.,..


----------



## Pdodge (Apr 4, 2015)

When I think about speed I try to put it into perspective with distance and time. Each knitting project has its own distance that needs to be covered. As a knitter I go slowly to enjoy the process and can lose track of time.


----------



## MarilynVPR (Jan 14, 2012)

I too am a slow knitter. Self-taught many years ago and I "throw" in my own unique way, but the stitches present correctly and I thoroughly enjoy my craft so see no need to change!


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

amoamarone said:


> I don't want to knit faster. That would lose the zen, meditative aspect!


Knitting, for me, is like taking a tranquilizer. I love the color and touch of the yarn. I knit and rock in my funny old platform rocker and revel in the amazing patterns unfolding. Speed is for my other world.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

cah said:


> I already belong to this club! The only time it bothers me is when I want to knit EVERYTHING and I know given my speed and the amount of time I can devote to knitting, it's not going to happen.


Me too. I am a slow knitter and I don't think at my age that will change. I also only have a certain amount of time to devote to my knitting. I want to make everything too.


----------



## gordon000 (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm pretty slow - but my goal is to NOT have to tink or frog.


----------



## Geeda602 (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm retired! What's the rush?


----------



## xstitcher55 (Feb 25, 2015)

me too when my daughter told me she was pregnant and I said I wanted to knit a sweater for him she suggested 6-12 month size or he would outgrow it before he got a chance to wear it.lol


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

It doesn't matter if you knit slow or fast its all about the out come, does it make you feel good, do you relax?
Do you love what you've done? OH HELL YES. That's all that matters.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

GoodyTwoShoes said:


> Sometimes it's not the final destination that counts but the journey itself. If you are happy with your progress no need to change. I, on the other hand, get very impatient to finish a project so I tend to knit pretty fast. It depends on the pattern and my mood at the time.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## justinevalla (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm slow as well. I also am into slow food and slow fashion. I knit and crochet intuitively.....I'm not good at reading patterns. I like simple knits so that the yarn shows itself. I also spin my own yarns. If I do buy yarn, I buy good ones. I enjoy the process.


----------



## Frosch (Feb 5, 2014)

I knit to relax, and so I'm a bit on the slower side. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Yes, I can be slow especially if I am working with small needles and fingering yarn like I am doing at the present in making socks. If the pattern is easy the needles are big and the yarn is fat than I can go full speed ahead.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

love awwwl us n slows !!!!
self admitted and self appreciated !!

we are the real enjjoyers fer shuire !!!!!!!!
bets.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Debiknit said:


> A lot of us are slow. What you see are so many pictures of
> items made, it seems like everyone is fast. You are just
> out numbered by so many other knitters posting pictures.
> I have to keep reminding myself I am only one person against
> ...


 :thumbup: ;-)


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

Florida Faye said:


> I have to confess that I am a slow knitter. I love the feel of the yarn and the process of each stitch. I see youtube videos on how to knit faster but I really don't want to do that. I knit continental and it will take me a month and many hours to knit up a sweater or a shawl. When I speed up, I make mistakes. I am not a new knitter, just a slow one! lol Are there any slow knitters out there who would like to join the slow knitters club???


May I be a charter member? It's all about the journey


----------



## JuliaKay (Jun 21, 2014)

I only have one speed for knitting--slow. I can crochet a lot faster, but I prefer o knit. There is no way I can possibly complete the projects I've tagged to do before the hands give out as I am already in my 70s.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

knit4zen said:


> May I be a charter member? It's all about the journey


I'll second that; and it is all about the journey.


----------



## jjolo32 (Dec 26, 2014)

I am a fast one. lol But I do enjoy the process of any of my handwork.I am doing some counted cross stitch now and then I will stop to read awhile,then when I get in the bed(early as I am so tired from all this)I will pick up my crochet. Have some lovelies for Christmas presents already,but more needed. Have some sock yarn and new needles ordered. How do you like my novel? lol


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I am somewhat of a slow knitter and lately I have not been putting the time I like into my knitting. I do enjoy the process and the finished product.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Sign me up. I'm trying to get comfortable with my own skills, sluggish as they are. I'm striving for steady tension and no mistakes. Eventually I'll add perfect fit.



Florida Faye said:


> I have to confess that I am a slow knitter. I love the feel of the yarn and the process of each stitch. I see youtube videos on how to knit faster but I really don't want to do that. I knit continental and it will take me a month and many hours to knit up a sweater or a shawl. When I speed up, I make mistakes. I am not a new knitter, just a slow one! lol Are there any slow knitters out there who would like to join the slow knitters club???


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

Yes, I will be in that club right next to you.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm slow to... my flexibility is just not like it use to be. But I'm not in a hurry .. just enjoy it. No race for me. Slow and steady.


----------



## Florida Faye (Aug 12, 2011)

Well, y'all who love the process of knitting, fast or slow, welcome to the club! Its all about making something you love with your hands, and filling your time with a hobby you love. Everyone marches to their own drummer and we all knit at our own speed: enjoyment!


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

People tell me I'm a fast knitter, but it's just my natural pace. I really don't think the speed you knit makes you a better knitter. I do it for the enjoyment, not to see how fast I can go. There's no enjoyment in that, just bragging rights. Slow, fast, medium, just enjoy it.


----------



## Bod (Nov 11, 2014)

What's the hurry? I feel a bit sad when a project is finished. Like saying good bye to an old friend.


----------



## Spreuss (Dec 30, 2014)

chickkie said:


> I have two speeds for knitting. Slow and stopped! I am not fast, and I don't think my old arthritic hands would go any faster even if I tried. I just love to knit!


This is me! I am getting arthritic hands so I take my time and I don't make so many mistakes. Have you tried Portuguese style knitting? That is what I am learning and it is so much easier on my hands and wrists that I can knit for a few hours more.. I am having trouble with the knitting stitch but Purl one is REALLY easy!!! I love doing that now didn't when I did American style... Get on to Andrea Wong web site and she will show you how.... This is her web site:

andreawongknits.com


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Great response. Love the saying. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## rusti (Mar 4, 2011)

LOL I swear you must have been listening to hubby and I last night! Hubby on the sofa me in love seat (with all 5 of our dogs snuggled in around me..he gets a 7 foot sofa all to himself I get a 4 foot love seat for me ,5 dogs and my knittig!) Me: Boy this sweater is taking forever to finish. Hubby: Your all most done. ME Eye roll) Hubby:But you like to knit . Me : Yes I do and I like to finish too. Hubby:Well ...knit faster (said with a grin) Me : if I knit faster I make mistakes. Hubby: So enjoy knitting and you'll be done when your done. Me: But I have 4 sacks of yarn over there with the patterns all ready to go ...just sitti.g there. Hubby : So quit buying yarn and pattrens.
That's when we more or less stopped talking ....love that man ..... when he's right he's right.....ya like I'm going to stop buying yarn and patterns .RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Louise C (May 12, 2015)

Hi, I am a slow knitter also and enjoy it very much. Tried to knit fast and was very tense and stressed. I knit for relaxation and knitting fast does not do it for me. Glad to,hear I am not the only one. Louise


----------



## stitcheswarden10 (Jul 24, 2014)

I don't want to knit fast...for me...why? I enjoy the process as much or more than the end product. Each folk to their own stroke.


----------



## Rita Rug (Mar 27, 2015)

amoamarone said:


> I don't want to knit faster. That would lose the zen, meditative aspect!


I agree! Love the process. Is it slow, or just enjoying the fiber?


----------



## Rita Rug (Mar 27, 2015)

amoamarone said:


> I don't want to knit faster. That would lose the zen, meditative aspect!


I agree! Love the process. Is it slow, or just enjoying the fiber?


----------



## Bobbieknits67 (May 10, 2011)

I'm a slow knitter, but that's ok with me. I wish I had more time to knit, but one day I will and in the mean time I'll keep dreaming of someday! lol

There are times I would like to be able to knit faster, but most of the time, I'm happy weather a project takes me a month or a year.

I hope you will let me join the slow knitters club! 

Bobbie


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

So many comments, but do we take into consideration that we may knit more slowly due to the type of needles and yarn we are using. Addi turbos (metal) are known for fast knitting. Bamboos, acrylics and woods tend to knit slower with certain yarns. If the yarn grips the needle, you don't knit fast. Square and hexagonal needles grip yarn due to their corners. So, match your needles and yarns and away we go, just not at the speed of light.


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

chickkie said:


> I have two speeds for knitting. Slow and stopped! I am not fast, and I don't think my old arthritic hands would go any faster even if I tried. I just love to knit!


sounds like me.


----------



## loveinyarn (May 2, 2015)

Cocoa said:


> It really depends on the complexity of the project and yarn. I on the slow side mostly. When I am knitting socks on #00 small circular needle I am very slow. My hands get tired faster knittin those tiny little stitches. But the end result is worth it.


I just started socks on US 0000, and paradoxically I'm knitting somewhat looser. At first though, my hands were tired until I loosened up a bit. Perhaps I'm confident I'll have a nice gauge? It's working even better for another very tight knitter. She's at 8.5 spi with 0000s and much knitting looser.


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

Slow! I stop a lot to check my stitches because I dread frogging.Count me in the slow knitters club.


----------



## loveinyarn (May 2, 2015)

Spreuss said:


> This is me! I am getting arthritic hands so I take my time and I don't make so many mistakes. Have you tried Portuguese style knitting? That is what I am learning and it is so much easier on my hands and wrists that I can knit for a few hours more.. I am having trouble with the knitting stitch but Purl one is REALLY easy!!! I love doing that now didn't when I did American style... Get on to Andrea Wong web site and she will show you how.... This is her web site:
> 
> andreawongknits.com


PK has worked better than great for me & hands/neck/shoulders. I can do lots more knitting. I purl whenever possible, working inside out usually. I used this video to make my knit st smooth:





I saw how she made the whole thing one movement, so instead of two motions -- putting needle into st, then moving it around to the front -- I make it all one motion. Now knit st is as easy as purl.

Here are all her videos:
https://www.youtube.com/user/chuanavit/videos


----------



## rusti (Mar 4, 2011)

Sign me up for the club....I all so check stitches often ...I HATE to have to go back and fix something ....I'm so picked every stitch has to be right !!


----------



## rusti (Mar 4, 2011)

Sign me up for the club....I all so check stitches often ...I HATE to have to go back and fix something ....I'm so picked every stitch has to be right !!


----------



## 59891 (Apr 18, 2012)

So happy to read these posts!
The sweater I am striving to knit for my 1 yr. old GD will have to be large enough
for her to wear to the Prom!
Happy to know there is finally a Club I can join! Count me in!


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

WOW - 8 pages of members and counting!!


----------



## rsteven217 (Oct 15, 2011)

GoodyTwoShoes said:


> Sometimes it's not the final destination that counts but the journey itself. If you are happy with your progress no need to change.
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## rsteven217 (Oct 15, 2011)

GoodyTwoShoes said:


> Sometimes it's not the final destination that counts but the journey itself. If you are happy with your progress no need to change.
> 
> 
> > :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

cah said:


> I already belong to this club! The only time it bothers me is when I want to knit EVERYTHING and I know given my speed and the amount of time I can devote to knitting, it's not going to happen.


 :thumbup: that's me! I'm just getting back to knitting after decades away and I want to knit everything!


----------



## Spreuss (Dec 30, 2014)

loveinyarn said:


> PK has worked better than great for me & hands/neck/shoulders. I can do lots more knitting. I purl whenever possible, working inside out usually. I used this video to make my knit st smooth:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH! THANK YOU so much for the videos!!! That is so much easier to see and I am going to try that this afternoon. I am excited to try the knitting plus it has every video on how to do everything in knitting..... THANK YOU!!!!!

May I join your slow knitters club, too!?


----------



## NingNing (Jun 8, 2012)

As I tell my granddaughter when she's rushing past me, I have three speeds--slow, slower and stopped. Everything I do takes a lot of time.


----------



## loveinyarn (May 2, 2015)

Spreuss said:


> OH! THANK YOU so much for the videos!!! That is so much easier to see and I am going to try that this afternoon. I am excited to try the knitting plus it has every video on how to do everything in knitting..... THANK YOU!!!!!
> 
> May I join your slow knitters club, too!?


You're welcome.

I've used the around the neck method, a necklace pendant (I already had it) and a pin that has a hook on it. So far I like them all.

What I'm sad about being slow is that I have so many project planned -- pretty specifically with yarn, etc. --- and I want to get to them!


----------



## loveinyarn (May 2, 2015)

rusti said:


> LOL I swear you must have been listening to hubby and I last night! Hubby on the sofa me in love seat (with all 5 of our dogs snuggled in around me..he gets a 7 foot sofa all to himself I get a 4 foot love seat for me ,5 dogs and my knittig!) Me: Boy this sweater is taking forever to finish. Hubby: Your all most done. ME Eye roll) Hubby:But you like to knit . Me : Yes I do and I like to finish too. Hubby:Well ...knit faster (said with a grin) Me : if I knit faster I make mistakes. Hubby: So enjoy knitting and you'll be done when your done. Me: But I have 4 sacks of yarn over there with the patterns all ready to go ...just sitti.g there. Hubby : So quit buying yarn and pattrens.
> That's when we more or less stopped talking ....love that man ..... when he's right he's right.....ya like I'm going to stop buying yarn and patterns .RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yes, this is the dilemma for me, too!


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm slow too...a month for a sweater - that's speedy in my world! It's not a race, you know.


----------



## Florida Faye (Aug 12, 2011)

You knitters, slow or fast, just rock! Thanks for all your comments!


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

KnitterNatalie said:


> I'm guessing that I'm probably medium to slow!


That's what I am.


----------



## knitread50 (Jul 5, 2012)

I am also a slow knitter, reader, eater. I enjoy what I am doing when I am doing it.


----------



## knitread50 (Jul 5, 2012)

I am also a slow knitter, reader, eater. I enjoy what I am doing when I am doing it.


----------



## fdb123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Florida Faye said:


> I have to confess that I am a slow knitter. I love the feel of the yarn and the process of each stitch. I see youtube videos on how to knit faster but I really don't want to do that. I knit continental and it will take me a month and many hours to knit up a sweater or a shawl. When I speed up, I make mistakes. I am not a new knitter, just a slow one! lol Are there any slow knitters out there who would like to join the slow knitters club???


So glad you posted this!! Count me in as a member. I'm not that fast, either. I can speed up when I think about it but I soon go back to my natural pace. It's true I'm not as productive as some but then perhaps that's not the point. We should all just knit the way it gives the most pleasure. A frustrating pleasure at times, but we still do it!


----------



## buoybutt (Nov 3, 2014)

Slow or Speedy it is all relative. The people that post pictures don't seem to put a timeline on their work. I have projects that have taken me many years to complete cause I to a lot of other things also, too many to mention. Who cares as to how long it takes as long as you enjoy what you are doing.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

I knit hats for charity, so I am a slow knitter trying to speed up . I was learning continental to speed up, but when I switched to using circular needles, my hands started hurting, so I went back to the slower for me throwing method.



Florida Faye said:


> I have to confess that I am a slow knitter. I love the feel of the yarn and the process of each stitch. I see youtube videos on how to knit faster but I really don't want to do that. I knit continental and it will take me a month and many hours to knit up a sweater or a shawl. When I speed up, I make mistakes. I am not a new knitter, just a slow one! lol Are there any slow knitters out there who would like to join the slow knitters club???


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

[Are there any slow knitters out there who would like to join the slow knitters club???[/q

The knitting police certainly won't be issuing any fines to me for exceeding the maximum knitting speed!! Far from it, I'm in the slowest lane for froggers, tinkers, and all round slow knitters - hope there's room in the club for me. :lol:


----------



## kikifields (Jul 3, 2011)

Florida Faye said:


> I have to confess that I am a slow knitter. I love the feel of the yarn and the process of each stitch. I see youtube videos on how to knit faster but I really don't want to do that. I knit continental and it will take me a month and many hours to knit up a sweater or a shawl. When I speed up, I make mistakes. I am not a new knitter, just a slow one! lol Are there any slow knitters out there who would like to join the slow knitters club???


and here I thought I was surely the only slow knitter. I simply love to watch the stitches appear, feel the yarn, watch my work unfold. 
no, you're not alone! :thumbup:


----------



## Countrygal90 (May 7, 2014)

cah said:


> I already belong to this club! The only time it bothers me is when I want to knit EVERYTHING and I know given my speed and the amount of time I can devote to knitting, it's not going to happen.


Amen, same here. Seems like it takes forever to knit a pair of socks, although I'm on my fifth pair.


----------



## CI of NC (Feb 27, 2015)

Keep at it as long as you possibly can. We are slow knitters but very determined


----------



## Lotty (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm a slow knitter also and I like it. I knit because it relaxes me I love the process of the pattern and watching the way the yarn knits up. I usually have more than one project on the needles so I don't get bored. If I do, I set that project aside and go back to it later. Everything gets done eventually. I think there is a lot to be appreciated by us slow knitters.


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm like you! :thumbup:


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Florida Faye said:


> I have to confess that I am a slow knitter. I love the feel of the yarn and the process of each stitch. I see youtube videos on how to knit faster but I really don't want to do that. I knit continental and it will take me a month and many hours to knit up a sweater or a shawl. When I speed up, I make mistakes. I am not a new knitter, just a slow one! lol Are there any slow knitters out there who would like to join the slow knitters club???


Have you thought of reframing that and just calling yourself methodical?


----------



## RPM (Feb 23, 2015)

Why worry that you are a slow knitter? Isn't knitting all about the process? Relax and enjoy the craft.


----------



## Carla584167 (Dec 15, 2014)

Hi everyone. I am a newbie and confess, I am a slow knitter as well. But I am ok with that. I don't mind being slow. After all, the only thing that really matters is the final outcome of the product that comes from all the hard work that comes from the effort we put forth, and weather you enjoy what ever it is you are doing. Right? And I must say, you cannot find a better group of kper's to share your thoughts with, than the people on this site. Love to all.


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

Florida Faye said:


> I have to confess that I am a slow knitter. I love the feel of the yarn and the process of each stitch. I see youtube videos on how to knit faster but I really don't want to do that. I knit continental and it will take me a month and many hours to knit up a sweater or a shawl. When I speed up, I make mistakes. I am not a new knitter, just a slow one! lol Are there any slow knitters out there who would like to join the slow knitters club???


It's not a matter of 'want' to join. I'm already in it!

I would like to be faster, since there is such a lot I want to make, and so many grandchildren (yes, I know I'm lucky, and thank God for them) to knit for, that it would be helpful to be able to get through more. But I'm not fast, so I accept that it might take several months to complete a jumper, or knit that doll that came out 30 inches tall (!!), and don't let deadlines worry me too much. There's enough stress in just living, without allowing things like that to stress me out.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Florida Faye said:


> I have to confess that I am a slow knitter. I love the feel of the yarn and the process of each stitch. I see youtube videos on how to knit faster but I really don't want to do that. I knit continental and it will take me a month and many hours to knit up a sweater or a shawl. When I speed up, I make mistakes. I am not a new knitter, just a slow one! lol Are there any slow knitters out there who would like to join the slow knitters club???


Thank you, thank you! It's so nice to know I'm not alone. I keep telling myself that slow and steady is a good thing to be.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

I would hope that because you are a slow knitter you really enjoy it and it de-stresses you. Good for you.


----------



## Patita (Apr 9, 2015)

I'll join the club!, I've tried to knit fast and just cannot do it!!
And it's ok!


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

I consider myself a slow knitter too. I'm not as slow as I was when I first started knitting 5 years ago but still don't have tremendous speed. But you know, I don't want to speed through things I make. I like the pace I'm at because it's soothing and relaxing. I say go with the flow; whatever pace gives you accuracy and relaxation is where you want to be. We're not in it for a race.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

As I have said before, I am not fast knitter nor a slow knitter, guess that makes me half fast knitter....


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Unless I'm knitting stockinette, I knit slowly. Whenever I try to speed up, chances are very good that I'll make a mistake and have to tink or rip back. Then I've lost whatever time I may have saved by knitting fast(er), and then some. A slower pace works for me!


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Being a slow knitter, I have lots of WIPs. What do I do?

Look for more patterns to download or bookmark and ooh and ahh at them instead of getting on with something I am working on. Just makes me an even slower knitter.


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

When I knit too fast, the results aren't consistent. And I make mistakes.


----------



## MissMeeKaren (May 27, 2015)

Florida Faye said:


> I have to confess that I am a slow knitter. I love the feel of the yarn and the process of each stitch. I see youtube videos on how to knit faster but I really don't want to do that. I knit continental and it will take me a month and many hours to knit up a sweater or a shawl. When I speed up, I make mistakes. I am not a new knitter, just a slow one! lol Are there any slow knitters out there who would like to join the slow knitters club???


Yes! I love the feel and texture of yarns. The textural feel is such a part of knitting for me.


----------



## MissMeeKaren (May 27, 2015)

Grannypeg said:


> Being a slow knitter, I have lots of WIPs. What do I do?
> 
> Look for more patterns to download or bookmark and ooh and ahh at them instead of getting on with something I am working on. Just makes me an even slower knitter.


Heehee! ain't it the truth!


----------



## MissMeeKaren (May 27, 2015)

Damama said:


> As I have said before, I am not fast knitter nor a slow knitter, guess that makes me half fast knitter....


That's funny. Love your sense of humor!


----------



## Catnip1948 (Aug 19, 2012)

I am a slow knitter and don't want to change. Many have said my stitches look amazing as I'm able to manage my tension well. It is relaxing and enjoyable but it does take a long time to complete an adult garment. I'll join your club!


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

I've given this some thought and know that I am a slow knitter and a fast (as in the speed of light) yarn buyer!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

MissMeeKaren said:


> That's funny. Love your sense of humor!


That is a play on something my dearest mom used to tell me. Gosh I miss her and her down home earthy sayings.


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

I am with you Chickkie and all the other slow knitters.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Damama said:


> As I have said before, I am not fast knitter nor a slow knitter, guess that makes me half fast knitter....


Hahahahahahaha...


----------



## Dawn C. (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi, I can relate to that but I tell myself my slowness helps me make less mistakes. I hate having to fix mistakes! Arthritis slows me up but I think the knitting is helping me keep mobility to my hands. Keep knitting and enjoy.
Cheers
Dawn C. (Australia) :thumbup:


----------



## MissMeeKaren (May 27, 2015)

Damama said:


> That is a play on something my dearest mom used to tell me. Gosh I miss her and her down home earthy sayings.


Aw, I hear you. I have to tell you, what also resonated with me is your signature line. Truth told, it made me cry.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

MissMeeKaren said:


> Aw, I hear you. I have to tell you, what also resonated with me is your signature line. Truth told, it made me cry.


I used to change my signature line on things often, but this one I really like and believe. 
Hope all is well!


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

I've always been a fairly slow knitter. I would like to knit faster, but I just can't seem to do it. I am currently knitting a mainly ribbed hat using continental style exclusively, which makes it a bit faster than my usual English style..... I would say knitting a sweater/jumper in a month is fairly fast. When I used to only knit one item at a time it took me 6 weeks or more to knit a sport weight jumper for myself.... 
I guess I can't expect to knit fast when I do nearly everything else slowly!
I crochet and I do it quite fast, but it is the nature of crochet, I think, rather than me. I can crochet a blanket in a couple of weeks, a baby blanket in one week. To knit the same thing takes me forever...


----------



## Brendij (Jul 14, 2012)

Knitting is not about the speed you knit, but the joy, relaxation and the process as you knit. Enjoy!


----------



## Terri LaB (Sep 5, 2014)

I'm a slow knitter also. Like they say "Slow but sure"


----------



## maomac (Oct 21, 2013)

I am new to knitting and also slow - but I am enjoying what I am doing. I have crocheted for many years and would probably be classified as slow. For me as for many others here, it is the process, the feel of the yarn, the meditative actions. I apologize if someone already posted this (I have not read thru all the posts) - there is online a "Slow Stitching Movement" blog started by quilter Mark Lipinski. It is not strictly for quilters. If you also enjoy the "slowness", give it a read.


----------



## jangail719 (Mar 1, 2011)

When I was young, my Dad said I had two speeds--slow and slower. I still do some things slowly, including knitting. I don't care. I enjoy knitting and I make things and finish them, so who cares.


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

Florida Faye said:


> I have to confess that I am a slow knitter. I love the feel of the yarn and the process of each stitch. I see youtube videos on how to knit faster but I really don't want to do that. I knit continental and it will take me a month and many hours to knit up a sweater or a shawl. When I speed up, I make mistakes. I am not a new knitter, just a slow one! lol Are there any slow knitters out there who would like to join the slow knitters club???


Don't worry about knitting fast or knitting slow. Knitting is all about how you feel when you knit. If you knit fast and can do that...then that is wonderful. If you knit slowly and feel good about it...then that is also wonderful. 
I am not a super fast knitter. I do knit slow as compared to others. I also throw the yarn since it hurts my hand to wrap it around my other fingers. It is just comfortable for me to throw the yarn. 
Just knit the way that suits you. You are enjoying yourself and making wonderful things. Keep on knitting.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Elaine C. said:


> Don't worry about knitting fast or knitting slow. Knitting is all about how you feel when you knit. If you knit fast and can do that...then that is wonderful. If you knit slowly and feel good about it...then that is also wonderful.
> I am not a super fast knitter. I do knit slow as compared to others. I also throw the yarn since it hurts my hand to wrap it around my other fingers. It is just comfortable for me to throw the yarn.
> Just knit the way that suits you. You are enjoying yourself and making wonderful things. Keep on knitting.


Oh good, another thrower. I am in good company.


----------



## MarilynVPR (Jan 14, 2012)

WIP = Work In Progress


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

Lots of us who have learned that speed is not the purpose!


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> .... I can't join a knitting group (which sounds like lots of fun) because I have to concentrate and have.........well.............been known to count aloud which would drive everyone else bonkers. LOL


In the knitting group I attend, we have all learned to bring knitting that doesn't require any particular concentration. All of us at one time or other have made the mistake of bringing something which required concentration, only to have to frog the work once we get home.... I do lots of dishcloths and generally save them for knitting group...


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Oops... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> I've given this some thought and know that I am a slow knitter and a fast (as in the speed of light) yarn buyer!


That's me too!   

I realised one day that part of my 'slowness' is because I keep stopping to admire my work every few rows, especially when it is lace or something not plain.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bstevensdunn (Dec 29, 2012)

It depends on what type of bamboo you have and what you like. Have you looked on Ravelry for ideas? I like shawls. The details, lace, now beading makes the shawl just beautiful.


----------



## Jlee2dogs (Apr 24, 2013)

Me! Where do I sign up? It takes me 40 forevers to just do a scarf. I started a vest for my husband last winter that will (probably) be done for next winter, but no guarantees...


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

i started knitting in 1950 when first pregnant. 
In early yrs diod booties and remember well I stared a pair for baby 2 ,, finished forrrrrrr a nephew 13 mo younger,, arrrg.. and they were 2 differeny szss.. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I qualiy 4 the slow club??
have improvrd lotd, dtill not fast, jsut enjopy ity lotd..
bets


----------



## jodymorse151 (Sep 14, 2014)

Slow or fast it is why we knit in the first place ... Some have asked me why I do not use a machine. I too just enjoy the action of knitting. I love the feeling of yarn. I stop every few rows just to admire ... a good idea because mistakes are much easier to fix if not too far back.


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm a slow knitter, and I've mentioned I've been knitting almost 50 years ago, started in the 4th grade, and I enjoy every single stitch.


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

Florida Faye said:


> I have to confess that I am a slow knitter. I love the feel of the yarn and the process of each stitch. I see youtube videos on how to knit faster but I really don't want to do that. I knit continental and it will take me a month and many hours to knit up a sweater or a shawl. When I speed up, I make mistakes. I am not a new knitter, just a slow one! lol Are there any slow knitters out there who would like to join the slow knitters club???


I'm a charter member, hon. If I do anything fast, I trip over myself. Knitting fast wouldn't be fun. Just enjoy!


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

yes I too am a slow knitter . I wish I was fast cuz starting knitting at 58yrs old is frustrating BUT '' IT IS WHAT IT IS'' . as a homeless person once told me .


----------



## loveinyarn (May 2, 2015)

I took a 40 year break in knitting (and didn't do lots of it back then, mostly crocheting) until 8 months ago.

After about 6 months of lots of knitting, using my hands in general was much easier, more strength, agility and more. I can do more without dropping something, open more jars, etc. It was really a noticeable change.

Somehow the speed hasn't happened much (but I am using small needles and fine yarn now) but perhaps those little micro-movements will get smoother and more sure and speed might come. I've timed things now & then, and there is a lot of time inbetween rows, and I'm paying more attention to making those transitions smoother and less fiddly.

But being back in knitting, which I learned when I was 4, is most wonderful. I love all of it -- envisioning, yarns, picking patterns, designing things, knitting, wearing! What did I do without this?!


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

cah said:


> I already belong to this club! The only time it bothers me is when I want to knit EVERYTHING and I know given my speed and the amount of time I can devote to knitting, it's not going to happen.


HOW TRUE!


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

Damama said:


> As I have said before, I am not fast knitter nor a slow knitter, guess that makes me half fast knitter....


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

I think I'm one of those, too! teeheeheehee


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

grandmann said:


> I'm a slow knitter but I do everything slow. Can't help it, its part of my nature.


 :thumbup:


----------

